# politeness in the imperative form



## xebonyx

So we have "bak" which means "look" as a command, and "you" is implied. And of course, "bakın" for "(you) look" in polite way. 

Now, we have "baksın", meaning "(you) let him look". Is there a way to combine politeness in this form, like "bakınsın"? I'm sure that word doesn't exist, but just wondering if politeness if transferred to the third person command.


----------



## aslan

No, There isn't one, at least I don't know. "baksın lütfen"   is  quite common to mean it in a polite way. "Bakınsın" means "to let him look around,  search, look for"


----------



## xebonyx

Sağol yardımın için teşekkürler.


----------



## shafaq

xebonyx said:


> So we have "bak" which means "look" as a command, and "you" is implied. And of course, "bakın" for "(you) look" in polite way.


In your example bakın ! means " look (all of you(plural)) and is shortening of bakınız ! which may be directed to a single person due to politeness intentions. 
.
. There is a direct imperative bakın !(you singular) came via verb bakınmak which means "(you singular) look around !, search around ! . Plural version of this imperative is bakınınız ! and also is  in use as politeness version may be directed to a singular person.




xebonyx said:


> Now, we have "baksın", meaning "(you) let him look".  Is there a way to combine politeness in this form, like "bakınsın"?  I'm sure that word doesn't exist,  but just wondering if politeness if transferred to the third person command.


.
Baksın is an indirect imperative and regarding the rule of "plural versions of all imperatives can be used as politeness versions for a singular"; you may use  the baksınlar ! (actually means "let them look") to comply politeness needs. 
.. . . . . Note after editing! I edited wrong version "(actually means "let them search around !")" to be "(actually means "let them look")". I apoligize for this.
.
. Bakınsın ! does exist in Turkish and means "let him look around !, search !, look for !" as explaned by aslan and its polite version is its plural bakınsınlar ! that means "let them look around !".
And subsequently bakınınız !  and its shortend version bakının ! (=let you (plural) search around) instead of bakın !(let you(singular) look around) in the same manner.
.
.
.  Even for the first person (I) imperatives there is a polite version: Its plural version !
Bakalım !(=Let us look !) may be used instead of bakayım !(=Let me look !) as a polite version.


----------



## xebonyx

shafaq said:


> Baksın is an indirect imperative and regarding the rule of "plural versions of all imperatives can be used as politeness versions for a singular"; you may use  the baksınlar ! (actually means "let them search around") to comply politeness needs.


 

This is what I was looking for-- not sure why I didn't think of this, since "merhabalar" is used with the same idea. I already knew the other stuff you explained, but I wasn't aware of "bakınsın". tşk!


----------



## shafaq

xebonyx said:


> This is what I was looking for-- not sure why I didn't think of this, since "merhabalar" is used with the same idea. I already knew the other stuff you explained, but I wasn't aware of "bakınsın". tşk!



. Welcome and please note that I have edited wrong version "(actually means "let them search around !")" to be "(actually means "let them look")". I apoligize for this.


----------



## xebonyx

shafaq said:


> . Welcome and please note that I have edited wrong version "(actually means "let them search around !")" to be "(actually means "let them look")". I apoligize for this.



Sorun değil, teşekkürler ilgin için.


----------



## Black4blue

No politeness for third person


----------



## shafaq

Black4blue said:


> No politeness for third person


Why ? Are they so ignoble don't deserve politeness? Or it is just your illusion?


----------



## xebonyx

Aha, it's all clear now.


----------

